# Petsmart beginner training class?



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Has anyone done this? I think it'd be a good experience for Alice. I had talked to the trainer and she's very nice. She told me a few things about it and how she likes to train. It's all positive, as it should be. I just don't understand how to get her to calm down so i can groom her, bathe her, or put a topknot in and she goes almost crazy when i get home. Plus, she knows tricks (sit, down, rollover) but she won't do them unless we are completely isolated. 

If you've tried it, how were your results? :blush: thanks


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

The Puppy Classes were great for Rocco. The first few classes he spent barking at the other puppies, but then he calmed down and started to listen and learn. The last part of each class was play time, and all the dogs had a blast. The trainer was super, gentle and always positive. It was time and money well spent. I plan to continue Rocco's training during the summer.

If you can, observe the trainer during a class before you sign up, you'll see if she/he is a good fit for you.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Shelby I took Rocky where I could afford and took him to a place like Petsmart called Petco. It was well worth the money and I want to continue obedience classes. 




Alice Ana said:


> Has anyone done this? I think it'd be a good experience for Alice. I had talked to the trainer and she's very nice. She told me a few things about it and how she likes to train. It's all positive, as it should be. I just don't understand how to get her to calm down so i can groom her, bathe her, or put a topknot in and she goes almost crazy when i get home. Plus, she knows tricks (sit, down, rollover) but she won't do them unless we are completely isolated.
> 
> If you've tried it, how were your results? :blush: thanks


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks  i'm going to see if i can sign up in january for 8 weeks. i'd love to do it. how long do they last on usual?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

As far as I know the classes are once per week for an hour.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Shelby, I found a good trainer at a Petsmart in the Chicago area so I would give it a try at your local store if i were you. If you can observe her with a class first (easy to do - just hang out near the training area) and are comfortable with her, go for it. Tessa earned her Canine Good Citizen that way.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Shelby, I took Bailey to puppy classes at our local Petsmart but did not have a good experience. The trainer really wasn't any help with anything...haha. A lot of people in my class asked for a refund. I stuck it out the whole eight weeks but just for socialization...the training, I did at home. I also tried a Beginners training class at a "dog school" in our area and that too was not a positive experience, unfortunately. The trainer there was super harsh and Bailey was petrified of her (so not like him). So what I learned was to make sure you talk in detail with the trainer and observe him/her BEFORE signing up for classes!!! If you like the trainer and her methods, then I say go for it.


----------

